

Inside the Anglo-Saxon Classroom - diodorus
http://www.historytoday.com/kate-wiles/inside-anglo-saxon-classroom

======
swatow
A nice comeback when people equate Anglo-Saxon culture with suburban boredom

~~~
pekk
Because Anglo-Saxons entirely different (both culturally and ethnically) from
modern "whites" had shit jokes at school and teachers molesting children?

~~~
swatow
Who said anything about "whites"? I never mentioned that word in my post. I
was talking about people who specifically refer to "Anglo-Saxons" in a
derogatory way. Are those people using the wrong word?

EDIT: also, in my school we would make jokes about teachers being "pervs"
although I'm pretty sure no teacher of mine actually was. This sort of thing
happens in every culture, the article was about the jokes, not the actual act.

~~~
pekk
The idea that people are going to make fun of you for being Anglo-Saxon, and
then you are going to turn it around on them by referring to the content of
this article, is just absolutely cringeworthy.

~~~
swatow
Seems like you've run out of arguments and are resorting to social status
games. Unfortunately that doesn't work so well online.

